# Bobcat Snow thrower Impeller Belt needed



## mikeytheflop (Jan 26, 2016)

Hi all, I am new here but seeking a belt for my bobcat, seeking part 
#65091A.

Thanks everyone!

Mike


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Mike


http://www.bobcatsnowthrowers.com/

BobcaT Snowthrower Impeller Belt # 65091 / 65091A

The belt number is 65091A, it's 7/16 X 54.14" and has a 60 degree angle

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/567561-post28.html

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_odk....H0.X3v540+belt.TRS0&_nkw=3v540+belt&_sacat=0

.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't want to steer him wrong. Anyone with some Bob or Bear-cat experience that knows if one of these will work for him ??

PM to me: When I followed the link you sent to ebay, there were three different belts for sale (below). Would any of these fit? Just a little unsure, anything you can offer would be great!

Mike


1) http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-Accessory-...BV2LpA&vxp=mtr

2) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Set-...BV2LpA&vxp=mtr

3) http://www.ebay.com/itm/Matched-Set-...FV2MWa&vxp=mtr


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes, they changed the design several times. I will post up the belt info tomorrow... Im taking a week off starting Feb 8th and plan to tackle my info thread.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

65091 was Bob-caT's part #, but the part number found out there today is not quite the same... side angle is different, hence Steve's 65091A part number...
I found that the Gates 11M1360 Belt is a good replacement... this is the belt I utilized on both of my Bob-caTs... it seems to fit well and engages nicely
The belt measures roughly out to be 7/16" X 53.54" x 60°, slightly tighter than Steve's, but definately has enough slack when not engaged.
The other belt is conventional. Take it to a NAPA and have them measure it.


----------



## Yankee Snowblowers (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello Everyone I am new to the Forum and wanted to introduce myself. I am a Bobcat/Bearcat owner and enthusiast. I have recently purchased all of Steve Waite's inventory of Bobcat/Bearcat parts and machines. I will be able to supply the Auger belt 65091A as soon as they arrive. I will also be able to provide parts. I bought the inventory to keep my own machines running. If I can help anyone out please PM me. I love these machines and swear by their performance.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

I was wondering what happened to Steve. His emails were bouncing back from his website email link. Did he decide to get out of the repair business?


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Apparently so... sold his business... Glad to see someone bought it and is keeping the torch lit!


----------



## mikeytheflop (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks Yankee! Please contact me when you can; send a PM and I'll reach out to you after so we can discuss.



Yankee Snowblowers said:


> Hello Everyone I am new to the Forum and wanted to introduce myself. I am a Bobcat/Bearcat owner and enthusiast. I have recently purchased all of Steve Waite's inventory of Bobcat/Bearcat parts and machines. I will be able to supply the Auger belt 65091A as soon as they arrive. I will also be able to provide parts. I bought the inventory to keep my own machines running. If I can help anyone out please PM me. I love these machines and swear by their performance.


----------



## mikeytheflop (Jan 26, 2016)

Thanks for all your help everyone; I love my bobcat and I am learning as I go on how to maintain her. Glad there are so many helpful people out there!

Mike


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Yankee Snowblowers said:


> Hello Everyone I am new to the Forum and wanted to introduce myself. I am a Bobcat/Bearcat owner and enthusiast. I have recently purchased all of Steve Waite's inventory of Bobcat/Bearcat parts and machines. I will be able to supply the Auger belt 65091A as soon as they arrive. I will also be able to provide parts. I bought the inventory to keep my own machines running. If I can help anyone out please PM me. I love these machines and swear by their performance.


Did you get any inventory yet? I too would be interested in one of these belts.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

mikeytheflop said:


> Hi all, I am new here but seeking a belt for my bobcat, seeking part
> #65091A.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> ...


JayDee Enterprises Inc. 1-800-989-0162 Ext 21 Ask for Kim. 
Belt# SPZ1375 $15.00 + S&H
Been running this belt on my 8 hp for a few years now with no problems. Melvin who owned the place helped me figure out the right belt. RIP Melvin!


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

The SPZ belt is listed as a 38 degree belt. The 11M belt previously mentioned is a 40 degree belt. The proper belt should be a 60 degree belt ( I measured both my original belt and both sheaves, they are 60 degrees!). Those belts will likely work and get the machine running, but they are not correct. Can anyone verify that the 65091A belt is in fact a 60 degree belt, or just one that is the right length? 
At this point I think it may be easier to machine the sheaves to 40 degrees? I find it amazing that I cannot find a listing or specs for any 60 degree belts anywhere! You would think that even if it was obsolete that there would still be a listing.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*SPZ belt*



GMH said:


> The SPZ belt is listed as a 38 degree belt. The 11M belt previously mentioned is a 40 degree belt. The proper belt should be a 60 degree belt ( I measured both my original belt and both sheaves, they are 60 degrees!). Those belts will likely work and get the machine running, but they are not correct. Can anyone verify that the 65091A belt is in fact a 60 degree belt, or just one that is the right length?
> At this point I think it may be easier to machine the sheaves to 40 degrees? I find it amazing that I cannot find a listing or specs for any 60 degree belts anywhere! You would think that even if it was obsolete that there would still be a listing.


Been running the SPZ1375 for years now. Not one problem!


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

You're right. I looked at the belt size 11M is a 40° belt, not a 60°.


----------



## robV (Nov 11, 2015)

Im pretty sure the 8hp used an spz and the 7hp and below models used 11M .


----------



## robV (Nov 11, 2015)

Ive been using a gates 11M1360 optibelt, it's 60° and the same profile as the original. Only difference is it's top cogged and 53.54''. It seems to work fine but wont disengage totally, always a little spinning going on. I've only been able to use it twice this year though. Maybe after a little use it will stretch a little. 
*
*


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

RobV if you read my earlier post, I too use this belt and believed it was a 60°... its listed as a 60° belt in some places, but if you cross reference it on Gates site, it comes up as a 40°.


----------



## Yankee Snowblowers (Feb 2, 2016)

*65091A Belts*

The OEM belts that you need are available on Ebay, just search for the part number 65091A.


----------



## mlblove (Mar 17, 2017)

Dear Yankee Snow Blowers, please send me contact info for you, My name is Michael and I have a Bobcat Snow Thrower T7-2-24-40955 8H machine I need some parts and belts for. [email protected]. Thank You!!!


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Belts for Bobcat Snowthrower*



mikeytheflop said:


> Hi all, I am new here but seeking a belt for my bobcat, seeking part
> #65091A.
> 
> Thanks everyone!
> ...



I was't going to pay $40.00 pluse for a v-belt for my Bobcat. Took me weeks to find the right guy who has now passed on but he found the belt at the right price. It was nice to talk with him. He explained to me about finding the belt with the right v to fit the pulley. That was years ago for $15.00. They are not much more now. I have been using them for years with not one problem.
JayDee Enterprises Inc
belt # SPZ1375
800-989-0162 ex 21
440-946-9367 ex 21
fas 440-946-6148
or email> [email protected]


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

*Belts for Bobcat Snowthrower*



Kiss4aFrog said:


> I don't want to steer him wrong. Anyone with some Bob or Bear-cat experience that knows if one of these will work for him ??
> 
> PM to me: When I followed the link you sent to ebay, there were three different belts for sale (below). Would any of these fit? Just a little unsure, anything you can offer would be great!
> 
> ...




No other belt I have tried including gates a has worked on my Bobcats. I must have tried 8-10 that I was told would work. Its all in the angle of the V! I spent many hours and finally found a man who know just want I needed. Jaydee Enterprises Inc. 800-989-0162 ex 21/belt #SPZ1375.


----------



## haight78 (Feb 16, 2019)

I live in Poughkeepsie where Steve's Small Engine Repair was located. I have a Bob-caT that my dad bought from Mike's Lawnmower that was also located in Poughkeepsie. Steve worked for Mike's and took the Bob-caT parts inventory when Mike ended his business. After my dad passed I took his Bob-caT and still use it today 53 years later. Never clogs with snow and has never let me down following a snow storm. This machine is a model 820 with a Briggs & Stratton 4hp engine. I would love to have your e-mail, contact info., etc. so I can contact you regarding any parts you my have in your inventory for this 1966 snow thrower.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Have a look in my profile.Theres some very useful info there. I buy all my belts from JayDee Enterprises Inc. Last time I bought $15.00 including shipping. Been using them for years. Jaydee Enterprises Inc. 800-989-0162 ex 21/belt #SPZ1375.


----------

